# Brindle Poodles



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen one before? How rare is this coat color?
I don't think AKC allows the showing of them, but showing or not
I think it's lovely. 

Does anyone have any additional info. on this coloring (genetic, etc.)? 
Pros vs. Cons?

I personally like solid colored poodles, but I just think Parti's and
Brindles are so awesome looking with unique markings!










Brindle Standard Poodle


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

The pup I am getting has a sister who is black, but has a big white streak along her front...not sure if that is the same? It looked gorgeous though!

The breeder is keeping her as she said she knows she has white in her (for breeding again I presume?) x


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

jolu said:


> The pup I am getting has a sister who is black, but has a big white streak along her front...not sure if that is the same? It looked gorgeous though!
> 
> The breeder is keeping her as she said she knows she has white in her (for breeding again I presume?) x



I'm prolly wrong, but I want to say her coloring is that of a phantom?
There is phantom's, parti's, and brindles, poodles that consists of
different colors.


It sounds to me that she wants to use her to breeding also.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

I have no idea lol 

The pups mum is a chocolate and she was hoping for chocolate pups but they were all black, and only the white streak on one of the bitches! i think they are all beautiful  x


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

MM,

I actually just saw a brindle standard Poodle the other day. I had no idea it was a brindle until the groomer/owner told me. I thought she was silver. On this girl she was all grown out and the groomer told me you can't always tell brindle on a longer coat but when you cut them down thats when you see the striped pattern. She was a beautiful Poodle but Im not sure I like the idea of brindle on Poodles. lol It just seems weird.

Jolu,

I think you maybe refering to a parti colored Poodle. Some Poodles are two different colors instead of solid. Here is a pic of a parti poodle. Some have less white then others. Let me know if this is similiar.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I think it is more common in standards to be brindle, very different
but really lovely unique coloring! I mean it's something you don't see
everyday.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> MM,
> 
> 
> Jolu,
> ...


Yeah she is kinda like that, but the white is literally only on her front, not her legs or back. She looked gorgeous though! x


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I want to get an apricot, blue or brindle next


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a Cafe Au Lait named Mickey you can pick up Todd.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! he looks like Teddy! when his hair grows in


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love parti poodles!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a Brindle? you can pick up Todd! ha ha


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this your dog or did you get the pic somewhere else? Did someone say that there is no Brindle on another thread? It sounds familiar. I wonder it this is what Teddy is - he is like tweed is all I can think of.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Is this your dog or did you get the pic somewhere else? Did someone say that there is no Brindle on another thread? It sounds familiar. I wonder it this is what Teddy is - he is like tweed is all I can think of.


No not mine! I found it while doing a search for "Silver brindle poodle"


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I know that Poodles can throw brindle but Im not sure how that becomes. Its not a recognized color for AKC. There isn't even a option for brindle on the registration form. However, if you get a AKC registered litter that throw's a brindle you just register the color that best describes the dog. In MM's case you would reg. him as a silver.

Sivaro please correct me if Im wrong but I believe thats how she would do it. Oh and how do Poodles produce brindle?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I know that Poodles can throw brindle but Im not sure how that becomes. Its not a recognized color for AKC. There isn't even a option for brindle on the registration form. However, if you get a AKC registered litter that throw's a brindle you just register the color that best describes the dog. In MM's case you would reg. him as a silver.
> 
> Sivaro please correct me if Im wrong but I believe thats how she would do it. Oh and how do Poodles produce brindle?



I'm pretty sure your correct, Jenn, on the AKC application it says 
"check which color that best describes the dog." I am curious
about how brindle is produced also, Scooter's Sire was black
and the Dam was white, just like Maddie's...weird.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I love parti poodles!


OMG aren't parti's just stunning. I know that AKC doesn't recognize parti's but I really like them. I have been tossing around purchasing a male show potential from a very reputable breeder. The male is a solid cream, CH sired and his mother is a Parti. 

If I can pull it off financially right now I want to get him. Otherwise Im going to wait until the beginning of next year. He could throw parti's if I decided to breed him which I really wouldn't mind. 

I guess it could be a really expensive early X-mas present from my husand. We'll see if my husband goes for that. lol


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> I guess it could be a really expensive early X-mas present from my husand. We'll see if my husband goes for that. lol


Hes sounds gorgeous! We are getting Zac as an early birthday present for me/Christmas present for the kids! xx


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jolu said:


> Hes sounds gorgeous! We are getting Zac as an early birthday present for me/Christmas present for the kids! xx



Oh dear that sounds like me. lol Im actually very surprised my husband is considering it. He was thinking about buying a Motorcycle but if he gets me this Poodle, no bike. 

I know he has a weakness for a nice dog with a good pedigree though. lol Omg...i had to step away because I heard a dog out front. Now I just found a Pekingese. He is a smelly, matted mess. He even has a rope hanging from his color. People just amaze me! Now to grooming a nasty Pekingese I go.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> Oh dear that sounds like me. lol Im actually very surprised my husband is considering it. He was thinking about buying a Motorcycle but if he gets me this Poodle, no bike.
> 
> I know he has a weakness for a nice dog with a good pedigree though. lol Omg...i had to step away because I heard a dog out front. Now I just found a Pekingese. He is a smelly, matted mess. He even has a rope hanging from his color. People just amaze me! Now to grooming a nasty Pekingese I go.


Oh no  poor lil guy! x


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow. If you find the owners, are you going to give it back? It would be more than they deserve.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Jolu - Your pups sister is called a a mismark or abstract. 

Brindle poodles pop up now an again, I don't think has been much genetic research on the color and I want to say is a bred in color but I could be wrong. Edit: I also read it comes from Sable.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jako said:


> Wow. If you find the owners, are you going to give it back? It would be more than they deserve.



Oh dear that was a mess. I shaved down the top half but he didn't like being touched with clipper's and tried to bite me a few times. That was enough for me! lol I called animal control and they picked him up.


----------

